# Can't access full version on droid



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't access the full version of TAM on my phone, only a limited mobile version ever comes up. It's strange because I have never run into this on any other site. So my search options are very limited (I can't search for other members, their posts, etc). Is it just me? I don't use TAM on my home pc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

What kind of phone do you have? I use to tapatalk on my phone for TAM. Here is a link to the website. The tapatalk cost a few dollars. Hope this helps you!


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Tapatalk Forum App - Empowering Forum Junkies on-the-go


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I have an android also, try downloading the dolphin browser, it has a desktop toggle on it


----------

